# ford f350 no brake lights.....?



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

well, today was going good till i was about ready to leave our shop and somebody said hey, you got no brake lights.(this on a 2003 f-350) went next door and talked to our electrical guy who ironically has a shop we rent to him. he looked at it, determined first i had a burned out third brake light. fixed that, and then he said it looks like i may have a bad signal flasher which if not working would give me no brake lights. i have all signals and parking lights, but no brake lights. i went down to the ford dealer, picked up a new signal flasher and asked them where its located. they said under the dash, left side under the auxillary fuse panel. well ive looked high and low and cant find the damn flasher. has anybody out there had to change one? or could point me in the right direction. i may just go grab another truck at work to drive around, but id like to fix it sooner instead of monday. got any ideas where it is?


----------

